# Have any of ya'll used the BPS Gold Cup fly reels?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I may buy a used 12WT from a buddy of mine and i'm just curious if anyone has any feedback on these reels.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought one for a 10 weight and have two complaints which may not be an issue for you. The first and most important is weight. Unless you have the forearms of Popeye or don't plan to make many casts, this thing is a bear to lug around. The second issue is one of changing spools. Mine came with an extra spool but it takes a little time to change it out. However aside from these two factors it seems like a decent enough piece of equipment, but I have never put it to the test on a big fish. Frankly I really haven't used it enough to give a thorough evaluation, it is difficult to continue eating that much spinach while fishing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I did notice the weight and I've been casting it in the backyard and other than that it seems pretty smooth. I also noticed the lack of a true quick change system on it, but then again I don't change lines all that often since flyfishing isn't my main thing. I'll be using this one mostly for kings, blackfin, dolphin and have a 120ft intermediate line on it which should be ideal for the use I'll give it. Anything else you've noticed? I haven't caught a big fish on it so I don't know how well the drag holds up.


----------



## cissysdad (Oct 7, 2007)

i have a 12 wt and yes it is HEAVY but strong had it several years and no problems


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

12 wts are notfor blind casting. They'repretty much sight fishing tools. Put it down somewhere with 60-80 ft of flyline in a bucket. Then pick it up and make a few casts when a fish comes up. Im a 145 lbs, i have no problem with my 13 wt. Practice with a lighter rod to improve your casting.....then do the same thing with your 12 wt...a couple times. Let me know if you have any problems.......Tunapopper, take me trout fishin and i'll help ya with castin!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It seems like a good reel and I can cast it as good if not better than some of my lighter stuff but I wouldn't start throwing it without knowing a fish is in front of me. I may take it out this week to the nipple and try to get something big on it.

Come on over and trout fish with me whenever. I've got a couple extra kayaks if you want to use one.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard that you better not get at salt water on em...


----------

